

500 Startups to openly solicit for new seed fund - lsh123
http://www.pehub.com/2014/06/500-startups-to-openly-solicit-for-new-seed-fund/

======
rahimnathwani
More info here: [http://500.co/invest](http://500.co/invest)

"To learn more about our fund offerings, please provide us with some
information about yourself and your interests ... If you are selected, you
will receive access to our investor presentation and related fund materials
via SeedInvest..."

